# Kindle Password



## Toba

Can I remove the password on the Kindle?
Do I need to have a password?


----------



## koala

From Amazon.com Help: Kindle Software Update Version 2.5


> *Kindle Version 2.5 Overview*
> 
> We're excited to announce that a new, free software update is available for Kindle (2nd Generation). It's free and easy to download. The features included in this update are:
> 
> * Collections: Organize your books, audiobooks, and personal documents into one or more collections. Subscriptions such as newspapers, magazines, and blogs cannot currently be added to collections on Kindle.
> 
> * PDF Pan and Zoom: Zoom into PDFs and pan around to easily view small print and detailed tables or graphics.
> 
> ** Password Protection: Password protect your Kindle when you're not using it.*
> 
> * More Font Sizes & Improved Clarity: Enjoy two new larger font sizes and sharper fonts for an even more comfortable reading experience.
> 
> * Facebook & Twitter Posts: Share meaningful book passages with friends on Facebook and Twitter directly from your Kindle.
> 
> * Popular Highlights: See what the Kindle community thinks are the most interesting passages in the books you're reading.


From Amazon.com Help: Troubleshooting Your Kindle


> *Password Issues*
> 
> Symptom: Kindle password not working or lost.
> 
> Resolution: Remember to use the shift button for uppercase letters, and use the Symbol key to insert numbers and other characters. If you cannot remember the password for your Kindle, you can reset your password to regain access. *Resetting your password will delete all content on your Kindle and you'll need to register your Kindle again from the Settings screen before downloading items from your Kindle Library on Amazon.com*.
> 
> To reset your Kindle if you don't have the password:
> 
> 1. Slide and release the power switch on the top of Kindle to turn on the device or exit sleep mode.
> 2. Enter "resetmykindle" in the password field and press the enter key on the key pad.
> 3. Wait several minutes while your Kindle restarts.


----------

